# FIRST SHOAL OF RBP's



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

FINALLY!!!! I AM IN THE BAY AREA AND IT IS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO GET AHOLD OF THESE BEAUTIES IN THE AREA I AM IN....THEY ARE IN A 100G TRU VU TANK RUNNING TWO MAGNUM 350 CANS. I LOVE THESE FISH AND AM SO EXCITED TO FINALLY HAVE SOME OF MY OWN INSTEAD OF LOOKING AT ALL THE PICS YOU GUYS POST! I AM TRYING TO GET MY HANDS ON ABOUT 15 1 INCHERS TO START GROWING IN MY OTHER TANK...LET ME KNOW IF YOU CAN HELP ME AT ALL GETTING SOME BABY KILLERS!


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice fish but you probably had trouble getting them because they are illeagle in CA.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

nice p's and







the tank looks good too


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice fish :nod:


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lawfficer said:


> Nice fish but you probably had trouble getting them because they are illeagle in CA.


P's hard to find in California? Hardly. Nice reds man. Watch the member classifieds on here if you are looking for babies. Lots of us Cali members here.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

finally got them huh! they look great man


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Those Piranhas look great man...I love the color tints on them.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice rbs, I would add a background though.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice shoal do they allways stay in that spot


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

how big are the p's chris


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

YOU GO MANFISH. I WAS LIKE, TOTALLY JUBILANT WHEN I FINALLY GOT SOME P'S.







MEMBER CLASSIFIEDS BABY!


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

Stugge said:


> how big are the p's chris


there are three smaller ones about 5 inches, one super aggressive one in the middle of the picture about 6 inches, and the big guy who is the darkest with the best red on him is about 7 inches. you will see him in the back of the picture furthest to the left near the bottom.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

manfish said:


> how big are the p's chris


there are three smaller ones about 5 inches, one super aggressive one in the middle of the picture about 6 inches, and the big guy who is the darkest with the best red on him is about 7 inches. you will see him in the back of the picture furthest to the left near the bottom.
[/quote]

Yes its upp to you what you like. I didnt mean it in a bad way


----------

